# Breeder suggestions



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm new to this forum so please forgive me if my thread is repetitive. I have been searching for a maltese for quite some time. Can anyone list quality breeders within a 300 mile radius of Indianapolis? Can anyone list breeders for me to stay away from? There are very few listed with the AMA and even fewer with puppies. 

I want an AKC puppy so that I may be able to eventually go to the obedience/rally ring and to be able to use the health insurance. 

I really want an ice white boy with the least amount of tear staining. I can't spend 2,000-3,000. Are there any quality breeders who price their pups a little more modestly? 

Suggestions are so appreciated!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Not sure of any I can think of, but here's some in Illinois (I don't know how far away from you that is) from an older thread:


Biancalana Maltese Carol McKissack
Westmont, IL (630) 964-3436

Seabreeze Maltese Sandy Bingham-Porter
Charleston, IL (217) 345-7571
http://www.seabreezepetitepens.com

Daryl Martin
(847) 432-9314
Park, IL

Cheryl Filson Cher-Chien Maltese
Aurora, IL 
(630) 906-1741
[email protected]


Tammy Hauptman
Tamar's Maltese
14892 Waterman Road
DeKalb, IL 60115
815-758-3074
http://www.jvlnet.com/~thauptman/

Hope these links help and I do believe many, if not all, will ship.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I wish you luck in finding your perfect Maltese. Several of the better breeders are not breeding right now. 
Here is one breeder not mentioned on the other post: ChaCa Maltese
Here is another big list of breeders: USA MALTESE BREEDER'S


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I know Jeanne Riney of Spunsilk Maltese is in Illinois. She's probably about 300 miles from you. She is a wonderful person with beautiful dogs. About Spunsilk Maltese

I would also encourage you to not limit youself to driving distance. I flew from Kansas to both coasts to get my two. Some good deals on airfare can be found, and the puppy flies in the cabin with you under the seat in a carrier. Both breeders met me at (or by) the airport so I didn't need to rent a car. Money is tight for me, so I understand your budget concerns. I saved and worked extra jobs for over a year, and the money I spent on my puppies has been worth every penny.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

almitra said:


> Not sure of any I can think of, but here's some in Illinois (I don't know how far away from you that is) from an older thread:
> 
> 
> Biancalana Maltese Carol McKissack
> ...


 Almitra, Thanks so much for the names. Seabreeze won't have anything until next year, haven't heard back from Daryl, Tammy Hauptman no longer breeds malts. I'll check out the others! Thanks again for the names. This is a great group!


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

Tina said:


> I wish you luck in finding your perfect Maltese. Several of the better breeders are not breeding right now.
> Here is one breeder not mentioned on the other post: ChaCa Maltese
> Here is another big list of breeders: USA MALTESE BREEDER'S


Thanks for the info! Do you mind saying who those breeders are that aren't breeding right now? Everyone hear has such beautiful dogs.


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

educ8m said:


> I know Jeanne Riney of Spunsilk Maltese is in Illinois. She's probably about 300 miles from you. She is a wonderful person with beautiful dogs. About Spunsilk Maltese
> 
> I would also encourage you to not limit youself to driving distance. I flew from Kansas to both coasts to get my two. Some good deals on airfare can be found, and the puppy flies in the cabin with you under the seat in a carrier. Both breeders met me at (or by) the airport so I didn't need to rent a car. Money is tight for me, so I understand your budget concerns. I saved and worked extra jobs for over a year, and the money I spent on my puppies has been worth every penny.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


Thank you for the name. I will go to her website.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad we can help! We're excited FOR you and can't wait to see what your precious new baby looks like when you get him or her. The search is half the fun!!


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

*Still looking for a puppy*

Hello everyone again. I'm still searching for a new baby...... Does anyone know how I may contact Carol McKissock at Biancalana? Someone gave me her number but it does not work. Does she have a website? I couldn't find anything on Google. 

If anyone has more names to add to the previous list, I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I believe she now resides in Florida. Flagler Beach. The information I have has several phone numbers and I wouldn't know the correct one. (630) 541-9555


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

Tina said:


> I believe she now resides in Florida. Flagler Beach. The information I have has several phone numbers and I wouldn't know the correct one. (630) 541-9555


Thanks for your help but the number belongs to a Shannon and Mike. Maybe she's not be breeding any longer. 

Is the small list on the AMA pretty much the list of reputable breeders? Is there anyone around Cincinnati, South Chicago/Northern Indiana? 

There are tons of backyard breeders in the area and some of them are selling AKC Maltese at 6 weeks! It's frustrating but I can see why people are buying them because it's tough to find reputable breeders who are selling them much under $2,000. 

If anyone has any additional suggestions, I would be very grateful. This is the perfect time to get house training going while the weather is warm and dry.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Jazzdoodle,
Why not consider adopting a sweet needing Maltese from a rescue organization. They would be economically available and rewarding to give one a home.

I'm on my 4th & 5th Maltese since I started in the 90's and I've never had a wee wittle pup. The youngest, my first one was 6 mo old, then next 8 mo as well as this current and first 'boy', 8 mo old. One was 7.5 yrs old when adopted, this other current one is 5 yrs old. They are wonderful at any age. I know there are rescur orgs in Ohio area. You can also ask breeders to keep you in mind for adopting a retired Maltese of their breeding stock.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

jazzdoodle said:


> Thanks for your help but the number belongs to a Shannon and Mike. Maybe she's not be breeding any longer.
> 
> Is the small list on the AMA pretty much the list of reputable breeders? Is there anyone around Cincinnati, South Chicago/Northern Indiana?
> 
> ...


I haven't seen her dogs out in the ring lately, but that doesn't mean she isn't breeding. Getting a well bred Maltese is a great goal. Selling a Maltese puppy at 6 weeks is not a good idea. They just aren't developed enough to go without mom. I admire your stick to it attitude to find a great Maltese. You are right the prices seem to be very outrageous for a top of the line Maltese. One thing about the AMA is that they encourage their members not to breed very much. In fact breeders have been turned away as members because they have more than two or three breeding females. Good people. Yet, it is the breed club which should be encouraging breeders to join. It is kinda sad. Good luck in finding the right puppy for you. [email protected]


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

Tina said:


> I haven't seen her dogs out in the ring lately, but that doesn't mean she isn't breeding. Getting a well bred Maltese is a great goal. Selling a Maltese puppy at 6 weeks is not a good idea. They just aren't developed enough to go without mom. I admire your stick to it attitude to find a great Maltese. You are right the prices seem to be very outrageous for a top of the line Maltese. One thing about the AMA is that they encourage their members not to breed very much. In fact breeders have been turned away as members because they have more than two or three breeding females. Good people. Yet, it is the breed club which should be encouraging breeders to join. It is kinda sad. Good luck in finding the right puppy for you. [email protected]


Getting a well bred maltese is my primary goal because I'm seeking good health and temperament. I also want a beautiful looking dog, sorry but I guess that's a little vain. Do you know anything about Bhe-Jei? The puppies look very stunning but the number is disconnected. They are not a member of the AMA but they do show. The AMA is an excellent starting point but I do believe there are excellent breeders with excellent dogs who are not members. It's hard to find them because no one wants to refer much. Some do but not often. I've been searching for quite a while. I have some possibilities but I want to have plenty of options open, just in case. Thanks for helping!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

jazzdoodle said:


> Getting a well bred maltese is my primary goal because I'm seeking good health and temperament. I also want a beautiful looking dog, sorry but I guess that's a little vain. Do you know anything about Bhe-Jei? The puppies look very stunning but the number is disconnected. They are not a member of the AMA but they do show. The AMA is an excellent starting point but I do believe there are excellent breeders with excellent dogs who are not members. It's hard to find them because no one wants to refer much. Some do but not often. I've been searching for quite a while. I have some possibilities but I want to have plenty of options open, just in case. Thanks for helping!


She is deceased. The site is being kept up for her in her memory. She was a member of the AMA. No it isn't vain wanting to have a beautiful Maltese.


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

Tina said:


> She is deceased. The site is being kept up for her in her memory. She was a member of the AMA. No it isn't vain wanting to have a beautiful Maltese.


 Oh dear, I'm sorry. 

Do you or anyone know anything about puppies from Anna Engstrom, Susan Wolan, MiDis or Carol Neth? Would they have good puppies with outgoing personalities and good health? And pretty too!They are all such delightful ladies to talk to. At some point, I'm going to need to whittle the list down. 

Does anyone know if a 3 lb puppy at 10 1/2 weeks has a good chance of going oversized?

Where do I find the thread for what to get for new puppy? It's probably right in front of me so my apologies for being dense.


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Jazzdoodle,
> Why not consider adopting a sweet needing Maltese from a rescue organization. They would be economically available and rewarding to give one a home.
> 
> I'm on my 4th & 5th Maltese since I started in the 90's and I've never had a wee wittle pup. The youngest, my first one was 6 mo old, then next 8 mo as well as this current and first 'boy', 8 mo old. One was 7.5 yrs old when adopted, this other current one is 5 yrs old. They are wonderful at any age. I know there are rescur orgs in Ohio area. You can also ask breeders to keep you in mind for adopting a retired Maltese of their breeding stock.


 Hi Claire! Sorry I missed your post. Wow, I really admire you and I'm humbled at your generous heart. I've done some fostering(mixed breeds) in the past but my allergies couldn't handle it. It's important to make sure Baci is 100% Maltese. (I've got the name and now I have to find the sweetie to match it) Part of my joy in getting a puppy is the socialization involved. I love the baby phase, just like I did with my human babies. Hopefully, I'll be involved in therapy and hopefully light obedience so the temperament will be very important. I'll be very busy acclimating Baci and I just can't wait!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck with your search, a very exciting time. There is a good chance one at 3lbs at 10 1/2 weeks will be oversized, but it depends somewhat on the lines he comes from, the breeder should have an idea.

My Lola was just over 3lbs at 12 weeks and she is fully grown at 8 1/2 lbs. which would be a big surprise to the breeder I think.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Try Cher Chien Maltese. Cheryl is in Yorkville, Illionis and has some nice boys right now. And, FYI, Spun Silk is in Iowa -- not Illinois.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Please try to understand why quality breeders need to charge more than $2000 for a puppy. They absolutely are not getting rich selling a few puppies to well qualified adoptees. Maybe I was a little surprised when I learned what a Maltese with a good pedigree costs, but then I understood why. As I have told so many others who are new to the breed....save your money...or rescue. Do Not go cheap and buy from a back yard breeder. Small litters, extraordinary care, hundreds of hours to care for and socialize puppies...equals a price tag that in the end is teensy tiny compared with what you get.
If you simply do not have the money to buy from a reputable breeder...then go for a rescue. Only two choices.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

jazzdoodle said:


> Getting a well bred maltese is my primary goal because I'm seeking good health and temperament. I also want a beautiful looking dog, sorry but I guess that's a little vain. Do you know anything about Bhe-Jei? The puppies look very stunning but the number is disconnected. They are not a member of the AMA but they do show. The AMA is an excellent starting point but I do believe there are excellent breeders with excellent dogs who are not members. It's hard to find them because no one wants to refer much. Some do but not often. I've been searching for quite a while. I have some possibilities but I want to have plenty of options open, just in case. Thanks for helping!


Oh wait, I replied a little too fast. You want a beautiful dog with good health and the typical adorable temperament of a fine Maltese. Hello, you want Christian Loubotin shoes you gotta pay at least $700 you want an Armani suit you gotta pay over $3000... you want a drop dead gorgeous Malt...well you gotta pay. It isn't vain to want a beautiful dog...but it is stupid to want a perfect beautiful dog and then complain about the price. 
To answer your question, Bhe-jei is no longer. They produced the cream of the crop, but the dear person is no longer on this earth.

I am sorry if I seem harsh, but I think you need to get real...if I can help with that, I can make you a happier person. If you ever get a precious beauty...you will know where of I speak.

Honestly, I don't want to be harsh...I just want you to see reality...realistically.:wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

jazzdoodle said:


> Hi Claire! Sorry I missed your post. Wow, I really admire you and I'm humbled at your generous heart. I've done some fostering(mixed breeds) in the past but my allergies couldn't handle it. It's important to make sure Baci is 100% Maltese. (I've got the name and now I have to find the sweetie to match it) Part of my joy in getting a puppy is the socialization involved. I love the baby phase, just like I did with my human babies. Hopefully, I'll be involved in therapy and hopefully light obedience so the temperament will be very important. I'll be very busy acclimating Baci and I just can't wait!


I appreciate your comment on my generous heart, however, I guess I inadvertantly gave the impression I adopted all my 5 Maltese. No....I paid good money for the 1st & 2nd, the 3rd (7.5 yrs old) was given to me after losing my first one, I adopted the 4th & current one (retired 5 yr old Champion) when I lost the 3rd one suddenly this year. I was just trying to assure you that adopting a Maltese from a reputable breeder is an alternative to buying a pup, and I pretty much bet, you'll be in love within the hour (if it takes that long).

I've learned that you can obtain a wonderful retired Maltese from reputable breeders who retire them, they can't keep all of them. The 5th was not planned; a 7 mo old pup bought by a good friend from my breeder then had life-saving emerg. surgery, couldn't care for him, so she gave him to me.

I giggled at your comment about 'the temperment being important'. Unless you buy one from a puppy mill, you are pretty certain to get one with a 'good temperment' from a reputable breeder.Well-bred Maltese are just known for their 'good temperments'.

 As far as training, that 7.5 yr old Maltese was taught pp pad training by my other Maltese within a week; I never did it; she did. That's pretty good for a 7.5 yr old dog I think.

Relax.....I always felt my Maltese would somehow find me......and they did!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe that Dian Lynch has a couple of very nice boys available at reasonable prices -- and yes, imho, Dian is a very reputable breeder.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Please try to understand why quality breeders need to charge more than $2000 for a puppy. They absolutely are not getting rich selling a few puppies to well qualified adoptees. Maybe I was a little surprised when I learned what a Maltese with a good pedigree costs, but then I understood why. As I have told so many others who are new to the breed....save your money...or rescue. Do Not go cheap and buy from a back yard breeder. Small litters, extraordinary care, hundreds of hours to care for and socialize puppies...equals a price tag that in the end is teensy tiny compared with what you get.
> If you simply do not have the money to buy from a reputable breeder...then go for a rescue. Only two choices.


I'm not in total agreement with what you've said here. You are right, most breeders are not getting rich. But not every nice puppy with a nice pedigree costs more than $2,000 either. Statements like "quality breeders need to charge more than $2,000 for a puppy" may lead those new to researching to believe that if they found a puppy for less than $2,000 that puppy was not coming from a "quality" breeder ... and that isn't always true. AND there are a lot of less than ethical breeders charging as much or more than what "quality" breeders are charging.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MaryH said:


> I'm not in total agreement with what you've said here. You are right, most breeders are not getting rich. But not every nice puppy with a nice pedigree costs more than $2,000 either. Statements like "quality breeders need to charge more than $2,000 for a puppy" may lead those new to researching to believe that if they found a puppy for less than $2,000 that puppy was not coming from a "quality" breeder ... and that isn't always true. AND there are a lot of less than ethical breeders charging as much or more than what "quality" breeders are charging.


Mary, I respect your knowledge and experience very much. I only speak from my experience and I will certainly bow to you greater experience with our beloved breed. Thank you for correcting me when I am wrong. I just have this hair that stands up on my back when people say they want the best of the best, but think that should be cheap.

We here at SM can always rely on you for sound, unprejudiced advise. 

I'm sorry, but I get all bent out of shape when people question the price of a sweet Malt. I mean when that price is realistic.


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Please try to understand why quality breeders need to charge more than $2000 for a puppy. They absolutely are not getting rich selling a few puppies to well qualified adoptees. Maybe I was a little surprised when I learned what a Maltese with a good pedigree costs, but then I understood why. As I have told so many others who are new to the breed....save your money...or rescue. Do Not go cheap and buy from a back yard breeder. Small litters, extraordinary care, hundreds of hours to care for and socialize puppies...equals a price tag that in the end is teensy tiny compared with what you get.
> If you simply do not have the money to buy from a reputable breeder...then go for a rescue. Only two choices.


I respectfully disagree with you, Sylvia. My mother raised highly prized Bengals which were one of the top lines in the breed and raised beautiful Shelties when I was a kid. I am more than aware of what’s involved in breeding for show. There are certainly more than two choices because everything is not so black and white as you seem to infer. It is important to educate yourself and talk to as many people as you can, which I’m doing. I also appreciate all the suggestions I’ve received in this forum. Please understand there are wonderful dogs that have been purchased from backyard breeders; I had one who was the joy of my life. She was an AKC standard poodle for $300. She played basketball, soccer, volleyball, swam in the pool with my kids, swam under water to retrieve diving rings, played hide and seek, tracked, rescued bunnies, entertained the elderly in nursing homes by playing beach ball with them, played flyball, frisby, laid on me when I was sick, helped me with my breathing when I was early labor, entertained school kids, visited sick kids, but never needed to visit the vet except for her annual exams and shots. She had a decent pedigree, we got her early enough to socialize her properly and get her on premium food. No doubt there are also people who could tell horrendous stories about their byb dogs. There are people who will only get a mixed breed because of their positive experiences. Others will never get a mixed breed. I’ve fostered rescue animals before my allergies got bad and rehabilitated some great dogs but saw many who could never be trusted completely. My mother shipped back her share of 'well bred' dogs from reputable breeders because they were shy or had physical problems. That's just part of breeding. She also had some beauties that produced champions. It’s not either /or because there is plenty of room in between to find the perfect puppy. Everyone has their own expectations, desires and needs. 

I have spoken with many wonderful reputable maltese breeders who truly love what they do. They are committed and lovely people who have been a pleasure to get to know. It will be difficult to decide although I'm sure my Baci will find me. The good people I'm talking to want to place their puppies in the best environment. They love their babies and it shows. It's not about the money for most of the people I've talked to.


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Good luck with your search, a very exciting time. There is a good chance one at 3lbs at 10 1/2 weeks will be oversized, but it depends somewhat on the lines he comes from, the breeder should have an idea.
> 
> My Lola was just over 3lbs at 12 weeks and she is fully grown at 8 1/2 lbs. which would be a big surprise to the breeder I think.


 Thank you for your input. I had a feeling that would be the case but it may not matter. What's a few pounds? Your pups are gorgeous!


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh wait, I replied a little too fast. You want a beautiful dog with good health and the typical adorable temperament of a fine Maltese. Hello, you want Christian Loubotin shoes you gotta pay at least $700 you want an Armani suit you gotta pay over $3000... you want a drop dead gorgeous Malt...well you gotta pay. It isn't vain to want a beautiful dog...but it is stupid to want a perfect beautiful dog and then complain about the price.
> To answer your question, Bhe-jei is no longer. They produced the cream of the crop, but the dear person is no longer on this earth.
> 
> I am sorry if I seem harsh, but I think you need to get real...if I can help with that, I can make you a happier person. If you ever get a precious beauty...you will know where of I speak.
> ...


Your demeanor is a little offensive because calling someone out for being stupid in a public setting is quite rude. I have talked to quite a few breeders (and yes my sweet innocent, they are very reputable.) Since I have dug in and started investigating, I’ve found most breeders do not charge more than $2,000 for males. I’m not looking for a show dog or a female. The reputable breeders range from $1,000 to $1800 but that is on the high end and only a few are at that price. The average is $1200 and the breeding, in my opinion is just as good or better as the puppy for $1800. I also have some leads on a couple puppies for even less. Please don’t tell me they are not quality because you’d be very embarrassed, if you knew. Many of the breeders I’ve run across selling puppies for $3,000 plus are not reputable. They put the little ‘micro’ dogs in the little teacups with bows on with a visa card at the bottom of their website. Most don’t even look like maltese. 

Oh, and I have a gorgeous black Armani dress that was originally $2,000 on sale for $500 and a $8,000 Baker dining room table for $1,600 because there was a small imperfection that no one would notice. I’m well grounded in reality, dear heart. I am not cheap or stupid.


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I appreciate your comment on my generous heart, however, I guess I inadvertantly gave the impression I adopted all my 5 Maltese. No....I paid good money for the 1st & 2nd, the 3rd (7.5 yrs old) was given to me after losing my first one, I adopted the 4th & current one (retired 5 yr old Champion) when I lost the 3rd one suddenly this year. I was just trying to assure you that adopting a Maltese from a reputable breeder is an alternative to buying a pup, and I pretty much bet, you'll be in love within the hour (if it takes that long).
> 
> I've learned that you can obtain a wonderful retired Maltese from reputable breeders who retire them, they can't keep all of them. The 5th was not planned; a 7 mo old pup bought by a good friend from my breeder then had life-saving emerg. surgery, couldn't care for him, so she gave him to me.
> 
> ...


Claire, I think I'm getting closer. Good things always come to those who wait. Good temperament is not necessarily a given with a good pedigree. I had a friend who had a maltese with a very impressive pedigree that was a little shy and snappy. The dog came out of the crate like that and she couldn't change the behavior. Research is so important. I'm looking for a puppy because I really enjoy that phase. It's part of the joy for me.


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

MaryH said:


> I'm not in total agreement with what you've said here. You are right, most breeders are not getting rich. But not every nice puppy with a nice pedigree costs more than $2,000 either. Statements like "quality breeders need to charge more than $2,000 for a puppy" may lead those new to researching to believe that if they found a puppy for less than $2,000 that puppy was not coming from a "quality" breeder ... and that isn't always true. AND there are a lot of less than ethical breeders charging as much or more than what "quality" breeders are charging.


Mary, I agree with you completely. Most of the breeders I've spoken to are passionate about their dogs and love to show and better the breed. It's not all about the money, it's about finding the right home for their babies. Most all of the quality breeders I spoken to are not asking more than 1800 for their boys. There are some breeders on the Internet who are asking $2,000-$10,000 for puppies that don't look real. I'm sure you've seen them. It makes me so sad.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

*Please consider this*

Hi! I haven't read all the post, so please forgive me, however Jazzdoodle, I may have very good news for you, at least I hope.

Not sure if you were following the story of Daisy in the kill shelter, and bless her heart she is in loving hands now.

During the e-mail traffic between Edie, Browyne, Cathy and myself, Cathy let me know the following. Just based on the e-mails, Cahty is an ABSOLUTE sweetheart, 
as are Edie and Browyne. They are all angels on earth and do rescue. Sooooooo, the great thing is what Cathy said below . And you would be getting a baby, that has been vet checked, evaluated and all. I am sure Cathy can give you more information and you can express your wishes to her as to what baby you are looking for.

I'm telling you, this lady, just based on the e-mail traffic has a heart of gold. What can it hurt, to e-mail her...nothing, but you could get the furbaby of your dreams, and give a very special baby a loving home 

PLEASE CONSIDER IT  Cathy's e-mail and what she shared with me, is as follows:

*We got other purebreds too, not just Maltese. If you know anyone looking, I can find whatever breed they want. The mixes are pretty awesome too!* 
Thank you
Cathy
[email protected]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Hi! I haven't read all the post, so please forgive me, however Jazzdoodle, I may have very good news for you, at least I hope.
> 
> Not sure if you were following the story of Daisy in the kill shelter, and bless her heart she is in loving hands now.
> 
> ...


Oooops, soory, just now read all the post, and your problem with allergies. You can also discuss this with Cathy. Hey, it's worth a try. I surely would have contacted her, if I knew about it.

I'm not going to get into the cost, because I think it varies with each responsible reputable breeder, additionally, just my opinion, you truly lower your risk of future health problems.

I was so hoping to get a retiree, and was so close, but hubby and I take care of my MIL and she fell, and needed alot of care. My heart was broken. MIL healed to her capacity, and I told hubby (right near my birthday, how could he say no , we need a sparkle, we need something other than the day in and day out stress, both my Mia and Leo provide that, of course, but they also love other furbabies dearly.

There are many, in my opinion, wonderful reputable breeders, it was my comfort level to go with a smaller breeding program. There are as well, I am sure, many wonderful larger breeding programs. I can only share my personal experience.

Long story short, we have been blessed with our little Ana, from Fran of ILOVITT Maltese. Fran, loves her babies so much, and all she asks in return, is that you provide unconditional love to these precious ones, and she means it. They are truly her heart. When I got sweet Ana, she already knew her name, was potty trained, and so well socialized.

I will tell you this, I didn't ask for "ice white", size or anything of that nature. I just knew I had a reputable breeder, who loves her babies, and breeds to the standard of the Maltese. How did I pick Ana? Fran sent me a picture, when they were one week old, and my dear little Ana, was resting her head on her sibling, as they were fast asleep. I just knew right away that was my girl.

Here are some pics of my darling girl.

These are my 3 babies, with little Ana, being the fist in the picture.









My sweet baby girl Ana









I just love this picture of her









And truly this picture of Ana, resting her sweet head on her sibling, is why I picked her and fell in love with her instantly.








I wish I could reccomend other wonderful show breeders, but I can only share my personal experience.

Please don't discount Cathy, of the rescue organization, the information I gave in my first post.

But if you are looking for a loving, caring show breeder, my personal experience with Fran Lovitt, of ILOVITT Maltese, was magical and Fran, will always have a place in both my hubbies and my heart.

I will also say that I seriously doubt reptubale show breeders make any sort of profit, the cost that goes into showing and breeding is mind boggling.

Here is Fran's web-site I Lovitt Maltese - Home Page

I will also say, that it is hard for breeders, if they don't have a current littler, to guarantee you, "ice white" or even size, if the babies are not born yet, what they can share with you, is the Mom and Dad of the babies, and to date no health problems have arose. Fran is honest, caring, and loving, and wants that for where her babies go.

Personally, for me, I feel so fortunate that I was lead to dear Fran, and I just knew that I would be getting a healthy baby that came from loving arms. Fran sent me weekly pics of dear Ana, as well as the funniest videos of Ana in action. Oh how I knew she would fit right in.

I do wish so much, I could also reccomend other wonder reputable breeders, but can only share my personal experience.

Hope this helps, and again, also please don't rule out Cathy of the resuce organization. But I completely understand about allergies, I have them too as well as asthma.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:sorry: I re-read my post and I apologize for being so opinionated. For some reason I tend to feel insulted for myself and for my dear breeder when people say they want a beautiful, healthy, perfect Malt, but they don't *want* to pay more than such and such amount. 

Years ago I got my Bichons from what would be labeled a BYB today. They were healthy and true to the breed. But Bichons were not yet popular and had few genetic problems. Today it is a different story, because so many people have bred not so good dogs for profit.

I wouldn't take that risk with a Malt simply because the possible genetic disease, liver shunt, is too serious to risk. I have seen dogs that do not look like Malts that are sweet wonderful dogs, but they are not keeping the standard. I have seen web-sites that advertise Maltese puppies with all kinds of misinformation...starting with tea-cup puppies for sale.

And I never implied that just because the dog comes with a high price tag it is a good dog. Overpriced dogs from disreputable breeders is a completely different topic.

So, for myself it is black & white...black nose and eyes...white coat.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Sylvia, you are the sweetest little lady on this earth, and all of us who know you don't mistake your love and zeal for our baby Malts as being opinionated or rude. Your passion for the breed and protecting it (as well as the OP since you want only the best possible scenario here--for ALL concerned) truly shines through. Jazz just has lots of questions and seeks wise counsel...and I am so glad they came here. So Sylvia, keep sounding the sentinel for our precious breed all the day long! We love you. Pepper and Sgueegee send pink puppy kisses to their Auntie Sylvia.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Oooops, soory, just now read all the post, and your problem with allergies. You can also discuss this with Cathy. Hey, it's worth a try. I surely would have contacted her, if I knew about it.
> 
> I'm not going to get into the cost, because I think it varies with each responsible reputable breeder, additionally, just my opinion, you truly lower your risk of future health problems.
> 
> ...


 
Awwwww thanks everyone, we are so in love with Ana as well :wub:

So glad I took the time to share our joy and some valuable information. Oh my.


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I believe that Dian Lynch has a couple of very nice boys available at reasonable prices -- and yes, imho, Dian is a very reputable breeder.


 Lynn, Thank you so much for the name. I had a very lovely conversation with her early this week- she is a joy to talk to. I'm going to meet her at a dog show this month! I appreciate your thinking of me!


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> :sorry: I re-read my post and I apologize for being so opinionated. For some reason I tend to feel insulted for myself and for my dear breeder when people say they want a beautiful, healthy, perfect Malt, but they don't *want* to pay more than such and such amount.
> 
> Years ago I got my Bichons from what would be labeled a BYB today. They were healthy and true to the breed. But Bichons were not yet popular and had few genetic problems. Today it is a different story, because so many people have bred not so good dogs for profit.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your apology understanding none of us are immune from speaking out of turn. I have done so myself. Now you are better informed and that’s always a good thing. 

Good research is one of the best ways to hopefully avoid heart ache. On a positive note, the maltese have fewer problems than other breeds. Liver shunt, GME, glaucoma, bad patellas, open fontanelle, closed tear ducts, undescended testicles, abnormal draining of tears, ingrown eyelashes, allergies, colitis, dental disease, heart problems are some problems that come up but fortunately many are not terribly serious. Of course, some are very serious which is why great care is taken by thoughtful breeders to keep problems out of their lines. Many closely monitor the coi’s in their lines, some don’t. Not saying it is mandatory but it does depend on the extent of line breeding involved. Sometimes it’s a trade off to take risks with a high COI but having the ability to predict the physical outcome. Breeders I’ve known in the past would consult with geneticists as one tool in their breeding program. Maltese don't have a terribly tainted gene pool like other breeds and that's a good thing! Hopefully it won't get to that.

Just because you get your puppy from a reputable breeder doesn’t mean you won’t end up with problems.The good ones acknowledge, inform and sterilize the breeders. The difference between the good ones and the average ones is how they deal with a problem if it comes up== and no one is immune. 

I’ve known breeders (other breeds) who didn’t show conformation but they were involved in performance work. They had some of the more well balanced and healthier dogs than some of the prolific show breeders. Others retire from showing but continue breeding and their experience and passion continues on. Some breeders are involved in sensory stimulation some are not. Some are open to new research and techniques others are not. Finding the right breeder is kind of like finding the right doctor. There isn’t any one right way. If there were, dog shows would be terribly boring. 

I tend to over research but that’s my personality type. I enjoy sites like this because the sharing of information is another way to promote the betterment of the breed and their owners. I love learning and enjoy meeting so many interesting people. Please don’t assume that everyone visiting this site is completely misinformed or unworthy to have a well bred maltese. They may be more educated that you think.


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

allheart said:


> Oooops, soory, just now read all the post, and your problem with allergies. You can also discuss this with Cathy. Hey, it's worth a try. I surely would have contacted her, if I knew about it.
> 
> I'm not going to get into the cost, because I think it varies with each responsible reputable breeder, additionally, just my opinion, you truly lower your risk of future health problems.
> 
> ...


Allheart, your Ana is absolutely precious! (so are the other two!) Thanks for reminding me about this breeder. I jotted the name in my notebook as a place to investigate but never called or emailed. After you showed me a picture of your beautiful Ana and told me about your experience- I called her and had the best talk. I hope you don't mind, but I read what you said about her and she was very touched. I like her a lot too! It felt like I'd known her for years. She may have a litter before the end of the year, I hope.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

jazzdoodle said:


> Allheart, your Ana is absolutely precious! (so are the other two!) Thanks for reminding me about this breeder. I jotted the name in my notebook as a place to investigate but never called or emailed. After you showed me a picture of your beautiful Ana and told me about your experience- I called her and had the best talk. I hope you don't mind, but I read what you said about her and she was very touched. I like her a lot too! It felt like I'd known her for years. She may have a litter before the end of the year, I hope.


Awww hugs to you. That's our Fran. She is so humble and so loving. I love her dearly. I wish you all the best with your research, your doing a great job, and it's not easy. So glad you did talk to dear Fran. She has my heart and always will


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:heart:Hey, Jazzdoddle....have you accepted my sincere apology? I just love our breed so much that sometimes I get a bit carried away. I honestly never meant to hurt your feelings. I hope you will find your sweet little baby. And I hope that we can be friends in the future when you do.Please forgive me if I said anything that hurt your feelings. Please ....:wub:


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> :heart:Hey, Jazzdoddle....have you accepted my sincere apology? I just love our breed so much that sometimes I get a bit carried away. I honestly never meant to hurt your feelings. I hope you will find your sweet little baby. And I hope that we can be friends in the future when you do.Please forgive me if I said anything that hurt your feelings. Please ....:wub:


Of course I have wholeheartedly accepted your apology. It's sometimes hard to read people from just reading a few posts. I can't tell you how many times I've been misinterpreted, so don't think another thing about it. And yes, my heart is always open to new friends!

The search is now in full swing and I'm developing a list of options. I'm just hoping I don't over think too much and miss out! Thanks for your well wishes! 

There are so many fabulous resources on this site, I can't wait until I have more time to delve in and read. 

I just looked at a thread talking about foods. Maltese are going to have different food needs than poodles so it's really helpful to start researching now before Baci arrives. 

btw: how do you get those little characters on your posts? I just figured out the icons for the message. 

I'm sure everyone will want to know what my little one will look like when that magical day arrives, so I have to learn how to put the pics on. 

I tried to get my Jazz up as my avatar and it doesn't show up. I pasted his pic in the body and nothing. Am I still too new to put pics on?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

First you need to "go advanced.' Then you hit the ! mark. It will open a window to let you browse your pictures. from there you can upload. Before you post you can view your post with the pictures you have selected.


----------

